# How Analogues Are Made



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/13)

DAAAAYUM!!!


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (6/11/13)

Stroodlepuff has free wifi I think. We have to pay.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/13)

look at my other post


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

Well i don't now anything about free wifi and whatnot, but i do think stroodle needs a medal called "research queen"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

Seconded!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (6/11/13)

Sniff sniff. Is it only me that cannot afford to watch those videos ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Sniff sniff. Is it only me that cannot afford to watch those videos ?


If you are mtn, you can get 5gb of 3g via afrihost. I've managed to townload at 1mb/s!!!
The price... A mere R145. I think it is officially the cheapest option to broadband in SA seeing as there is no line rental besides your phone that you already pay for


----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

We disconnected our DSTV about 2 years ago and funnelled that money towards an 4096 uncapped, so now we download or stream the shows we want to watch


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

Derick said:


> We disconnected our DSTV about 2 years ago and funnelled that money towards an 4096 uncapped, so now we download or stream the shows we want to watch


+1
I've done the same about 18 months ago. The only thing that is missed is lappies die leeu on 307 by the kids. Hoola for netflix and you are sorted.


----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

One of our cellphone contracts included one of those DSTV Drifta things - so when there is something we really want to watch (Olympics or somesuch) we pay the R50 for the month and voila.

But I guess the thing I miss the most was those times that you weren't really in the mood to watch anything specific and just channel surfed


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/13)

Derick said:


> We disconnected our DSTV about 2 years ago and funnelled that money towards an 4096 uncapped, so now we download or stream the shows we want to watch


 
We do the same


----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

heh, and here I thought we were rebels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/13)

Derick said:


> heh, and here I thought we were rebels


 
Not rebels just smart  Dstv is kinda a waste of money - too many repeats!


----------

